# Saltiest bg30h for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Magged and tweaked by Ryan White
Never used
Asking $175 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

this would make a great drum reel
$165 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

last drop before closing...…..$150


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

